# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger??

## adrie22

ik ben al 3 maanden niet ongesteld geweest. ik slik de pil, ben er nu wel ff meegestopt, misschien is het een (tijdelijk) probleem?? 
heb namelijk wel al 3 zwangersschaptesten gedaan maar zonder resultaat!!

 :Confused:

----------


## jenny L

> ik ben al 3 maanden niet ongesteld geweest. ik slik de pil, ben er nu wel ff meegestopt, misschien is het een (tijdelijk) probleem?? 
> heb namelijk wel al 3 zwangersschaptesten gedaan maar zonder resultaat!!


Hallo.
Ik heb dat zelfde probleem ook gehad.
Maar dan moet het gewoon weer je cyclus op gang komen.
Ik ben ook al 3 mnd. niet meer ongi geworden na het werwijderen van mijn mirena spiraaltje.Ik had ook 3 testen gedaan en allemaal negatief.
En als je het zeker wil weten ga dan ff langs de dokter voor bloed te laten prikken dan weet je het gelijk wat er is.

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi adrie ik zit ook met het zelfde probleem, allen bij mij duurt het al wat langer, ik slik de mercilon pil de roze strip al 8 jaar, en werd plots halverwegen 2007 niet meer ongi testen gedaan niet zwanger toen kwam me ongi weer en daarna weer 2 mnd niet weer test niet zwanger in dec wel weer ongi in januari weer niet. ben nu in me stop week en als het weer uit blijft ga ik langs de gyn. mij huisarts zei dat het door de pil komt. dus hopelijk weet jij ook snel wat er aan de hand is groetje San

----------


## Twijfelende

hay

ik had een beetje van alles gelezen op deze site en had ook een paar vragen er stond dus bijvoorbeeld dat meisjes die de pil hadden geslikt en daarna ermee stopten ongesteld werden en ook zwanger kan dat alleen als je de pil hebt geslikt? ik bedoel kan je ook gewoon zwanger worden en ongesteld zijn zonder dat je de pil hebt geslikt omdat het met de pil allemaal zo onregelmatig is in het begin meestal..

Verder had ik nog een vraagje want, toen ik het deed met mijn vriend daarna die dagen kreeg ik een opgezette buik en buikpijn en ik moet vaak naar de wc hoort dat erbij of zijn dat signalen van zwangerschap? alhoewel ik had gelezen dat je zowiezo de eerste week of 2 week niks voelt van dat je zwanger bent toch? ik weet niet of ik het me allemaal verbeeld  :Frown:  :Confused:  we deden het 1 keer met condoom en de 2e keer niet mr hij kwam pas klaar nadat hij er al uit was.. ik had gehoord dat er dan voorvocht kan zijn mr dat is tog by die 1e keer direct als je daarna doet is het er tog niet meer of wel?? ik heb nu steeds buikpyn en een opgezette buik en het is 4 dagen nadat het is gebeurd ik hoef pas over 3 week weer ongesteld te worden dus ik weet niet wat ik moet doen nu? moet ik wachten tot dat ik ongesteld moet worden en als ik het niet wordt dan een test doen? of kan het nu ook al ? ik hoop dat iemand hier my over informatie kan geven, want ik heb het egt heel erg nodig  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Frown: 

xx

----------

